# 1967 400 engine ID confusion



## norcal65goat (Jun 26, 2009)

ok, I have read just about everything I could find to ID the current engine sitting in my newly purchased 65goat. But still don’t know what I have……here is what I found
*
Block:*

Date Code: E227 (no problem here.... May 22nd 67)
Casting : 9786133 (1967 400)


Now here is the problem, what 1967 400 do I have? I cannot locate the engine code. But I do find the following " SR8644 " located on the front passenger side of the block. Do I have to remove the water pump and timing cover to reveal the code? Is this a factory replacement block? Do I need to look at something else?

*Head:*

Date code is located under the valve cover rail underneath the valve cover.

E287 and E257

GM3

The casting number is badly rusted I think it is a number 60 or 6 – something. 

*Any help or guidance would be appreciated. Thanks*


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

norcal,

You should not have to remove anything to see the code

"The Engine codes will be found on the front of passengers side of the block, below the head. Above the 2 digit code will be the motor unit number, which is either 6 or 7 digits. It is not related to the VIN number."

Pontiac Power

My code is easy to find and see and it is exactly where the Pontiac Power quote above describes.

I did a search with your block cast number and there are a number of 2-digit engine codes beginning with U, W, Y & X for your motor. 

Rick


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You may have a GM Service Replacement block,


----------



## norcal65goat (Jun 26, 2009)

I have the searched the entire area on the front of the block where the code should be and nothing...only the SR8644. Maybe this is a service replacment block. can these this code be decoded? SR8644??

thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMHO, SR indicates Service Replacement and the 8644 would be the serial number, the original 65 block was more than likely replaced in 67. Check the heads for the code 61 on the center exhaust ports, the 1967 GTO 400 and some B-body 400 & 428's have 670 heads and will also have a casting number of 9787670. The 61 heads do not have a casting number and have the same size valves/chambers as the 670 GTO heads.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, that would be a cool match for my June built 67 !!!! I could use a vacation drive to norcal......


----------



## norcal65goat (Jun 26, 2009)

Its funny you mention that! It is what i did ony my summer vacation...drive to PA and pick up my goat.I only waited 20 years to get it.....all worth it

thanks for all the help 05GTO!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, that's a heck of a drive to buy a car in the rust belt.......
Hope the body and frame are solid for you.....:cheers
Pictures are required.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, when you're in Norcal, swing on by Cencal and pick up your turqoise interior parts!!! You can stay at my place...plenty of room! (only thing is, it's suppposed to hit 106 today.....yech!)
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Mitch, when you're in Norcal, swing on by Cencal and pick up your turqoise interior parts!!! You can stay at my place...plenty of room! (only thing is, it's supposed to hit 106 today.....yech!)
> Jeff


Wouldn't that be fun !!! If only money DID grow on trees and we didn't have to work.
106° is a bit too warm for us northerners...:lol: It's 70° here and rain, which we badly need, going to an expected high of 82°


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

The best way to clear up any confusion on a matching numbers motor is to look on the front of the motor just to the left side (passenger side) of the front cover on the motor. There you should get a 8 or 9 digit number with 1 letter onthere. The last six should match the last six of your vin number. If they match, it's a matching numbers car.


----------

